# Copie MAIL vers nouveau MAC



## deenasty (28 Août 2009)

Bonsoir,

Après quelques recherches sur internet je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de réponse appropriée alors je me tourne vers vous :

Je viens d'acheter un MBP et j'aimerai y transférer tous mes mails qui étaient auparavant sur mon ancien MB...

En somme, bêtement copier l'intégralité de MAIL du MB vers le MBP...

Une solution ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Août 2009)

il te faut copier le dossier "Mail" situé dans User/bibliotheque/ à la place de celui de ton nouveau mac book (au même endroit bein entendu) . Ensuite tu lances mail et tu reconstruis les boites aux lettres


----------



## Laurent_h (28 Août 2009)

Tu viens de comprendre malgré toi l'intérêt de l'IMAP


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2009)

Avec l'assistant migration de Mac OS X transfert des données depuis un clone, une sauvegarde Time Machine ou l'ancien Mac connecté au nouveau en Firewire et démarré en mode target (appuyer sur la touche T au démarrage).


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> il te faut copier le dossier "Mail" situé dans User/bibliotheque/ à la place de celui de ton nouveau mac book (au même endroit bein entendu) . Ensuite tu lances mail et tu reconstruis les boites aux lettres


très casse gueule ( si os ou processeur differents)

plus propre de migrer les données proprement
assistant de migration  ou importation via la procédure d'importation Mail dans Mail


----------



## musicalex (29 Août 2009)

Pour copier Mail dans le nouvel ordinateur, 
il faut non seulement copier le dossier Mail qui se situe dans Utilisateur/Bibliothèque
Mais AUSSI le fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" qui se situe dans Utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Preferences.

Attention aussi à ce que les deux ordis aient le même OS.

Bonne chance!

Alex  (duocd.ch)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2009)

et tous les deux même type de processeurs


----------



## deenasty (29 Août 2009)

musicalex a dit:


> Pour copier Mail dans le nouvel ordinateur,
> il faut non seulement copier le dossier Mail qui se situe dans Utilisateur/Bibliothèque
> Mais AUSSI le fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" qui se situe dans Utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Preferences.
> 
> ...



Il manquait effectivement le fichier om.apple.mail.plist à mon ajout, chose faite désormais.

Merci infiniment à tous !!


----------

